# Little American Bandmill



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey folks, you all have a great forum here! I have been reading and following some posts for a few months now and just wanted to say hey and ask for a little advise. Absolutley love the wood/log pics you all post. I have been woodworking off on on for about 20 yrs and have a pretty decently set up shop. I live in SW PA right on the WV border. With my job (work with farmers across the state of WV) and my location (nothing but Appalachian timber around me) I am all the time running into some potential wood treasure that people offer for little to nothing but finding a mill to work with has been a real chore. Most all the mills around here are big commercial and won't cut small amounts for individuals on a timely basis or won't mess with any funky stuff and finding small mills has been less than productive. I am seriously thinking about buying a small/hobby band mill. Do any of you know anything about bandmills by American bandsaw company? Their link is below. http://www.americanbandsawcompany.com/products.htm

Thanks folks for the great pics and any info you can offer. I have been looking at every bandmill link out there for a while that I can find and honestly don't know whats a good deal and whats not. Gene


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not knocking that mill, never ran it. But I would shop around...there are many manual mills below that price range that will do everything those do and more.








.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

As was said I'm not knocking them either, but IMO there are better deals to be had - especially in the used market. I don't know how why you aren't having any luck finding mills - there's never been as many used mills on the market as there are now, and if you're intent on buying new you'll be hard pressed to find a manufacturer who *won't* bend over backward to make a sale in this down market. 

If I was going to buy a new manual mill I would look at *T.A. Schmid* like which Daren runs. The reason I would is because they are very well built, you can get virtually any replacement part for it at your local hardware store - no big dollar proprietary parts to have to buy, and if you have any problems you don't have to go through any red tape to get some decisive action. I don't know the guy at all so I'm not being biased just basing it on my years of having seen reviews and hearing feedback on most of the various companies. Plus, the guy has a reputation as a four square guy who won't try to BS someone with unrealistic numbers just to make a sale. 

Having said all that, most mill companies build a good mill, but the one you listed seems a little pricey to me. For those prices I was expecting to see some heavier than average gauge iron or something that would justify the seemingly higher pricing than most of the competition but I see no such claims.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Daren and TT, I'm looking for all the advise I can get,lol! That mill is made fairly close to me is the main reason I was looking at it. I really like the idea of off the shelf parts and have been looking at the Schmid so I really appreciate the input. I would be perfectly happy with a used mill but I don't want to have a small fortune tied up in getting it here and most everything I have seen so far on the used market has been comparable to new price or out of my price range, so any help in where to look would be helpful. I've been keeping my ears open and watching the local bulletin board, traders papers, craigs list and the sawmill exchange link. Thanks guys for your input. Gene


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Good luck in your search. If you see something that catches your eye, come around and ask questions maybe we can help.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Another source for used bandmills is http://www.sawmillexchange.com/


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

I was looking for a beginner/hobby/weekend mill, and chose the EZ Boardwalk mill - http://www.ezboardwalk.com/ez_jr.htm

It is the only mill I have used, but it works well for me.

Edward (EZ) worked with me on delivery so that cost was not an issue.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the heads up on the EZ, I'll definately look into them. Woodmizer had a couple used ones listed and I asked for info last week and have yet to hear from them. Anything that you don't care for about your mill? Thanks again guys. Gene


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

If you want/need a mill, all i can add is..... any mill is better than no mill. :thumbsup:

junkhound


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

Catalina said:


> ... Anything that you don't care for about your mill? Thanks again guys. Gene


The only thing I would change so far, is that I cannot lock down the engine (no keyed switch).

I like the sturdiness of the EZ solid frame, but if you need to be able to break it down to travel in the back of a pickup, I think the small woodmizer can be disassembled for travel or storage. It is a trade-off, so whatever works best in your situation...

Oh - and if you can get somewhere to see a mill or two in action, it will help. I learned a lot just watching and learning what is involved and how the process works. Logs are heavy and can really put a beating on the sawmill (and the sawyer):laughing:


----------

